# Countries



## Styleprojekt

If you could be president of any country, and would be able to change anything you want in and about it...wich one would you chose and what would you change?


----------



## ian

I would be president of the USA, and work towards world peace, instead of bombing the $#@* out of countries for $$$'s. I would also sign the kyoto protocol and get serious about protecting the environment. I would also make it illegal for political parties to receive funding from corporations, all funding would come from government funds and based on the number of votes in previous elections, cause I am sick of seeing big business and greedy politicians shaping the future of the world.


----------



## Mithrus

Right on ian, if I lived in America, and could vote, and you were running for office, I would vote for you. I am sick of George Bush!


----------



## Christopher

I honestly wouldn't want to be the president of any country. I think it'd be a terrible job.


----------



## Styleprojekt

i'd besides the USA, would rule...hmm....maybe the UK and teach the people english that everybody can understand. Would teach more history and also modern history so people are not as racsist and deiscriminate foreigners as they do now when you visit their country.


----------



## Charlie7940

Chroder said:
			
		

> I honestly wouldn't want to be the president of any country. I think it'd be a terrible job.



I agree 100%.  I woud definately not want to be in George W. Bush's shoes right now


----------



## Sebouh

Well the smart ones always dont become presidents because they are smart and know what's waiting for them.


----------



## OS Dragon

Styleprojekt said:
			
		

> _maybe the UK and teach the people english that everybody can understand_


I think that UK based English is far more better than the US version as it was still a developing language when the travelers set off to America. Its also funny that only people with low status and education and very few intellectual/ educated people where sent to America



			
				Styleprojekt said:
			
		

> _Would teach more history and also modern history so people are not as racsist and deiscriminate foreigners as they do now when you visit their country_


The UK has a lot more history that the US owing to the fact that the American colonials originated from Britian. But I agree that the British can get a rowdy now and again e.g. mostly when the football hooligans and issues related to illegal immigrants.

British people are a lot more chilled out compared to Americans (no offence). We also don't see the need of having guns at home  which could (in theory) then be used to murder someone 

And I can't believe that Gorge Bush was elected to serve a second term, I mean, come on he made a right old mess of Iraq didn't he?


----------



## jancz3rt

*Hard hard....*

Anyway...I would choose to be the president of the world. Muahahhaa! Nah seriously, I would like to be the president of North Korea and open it up to the whole world. I would love to change the tension that exists down there. 

JAN


----------



## OS Dragon

> If you could be president of any country, and would be able to change anything you want in and about it...wich one would you chose and what would you change?


I guess  never really answered the question:
I'd like to rule/ be king of Iran. Thats one of my favourite counties  . It's got a lot of great potential but fails miserably.


----------



## Styleprojekt

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> I think that UK based English is far more better than the US version as it was still a developing language when the travelers set off to America. Its also funny that only people with low status and education and very few intellectual/ educated people where sent to America
> 
> The UK has a lot more history that the US owing to the fact that the American colonials originated from Britian. But I agree that the British can get a rowdy now and again e.g. mostly when the football hooligans and issues related to illegal immigrants.
> 
> British people are a lot more chilled out compared to Americans (no offence). We also don't see the need of having guns at home  which could (in theory) then be used to murder someone
> 
> And I can't believe that Gorge Bush was elected to serve a second term, I mean, come on he made a right old mess of Iraq didn't he?



Hey please dont feel offended by what i said. I just felt when i went to England that people didnt like me beeing there and were not friendly as to maybe because i am german. Also here in the US, i have met a few who keep calling me Nazi cause they think its funny..?

About the english i didnt say your language is not good, i just said "more understandable" since the world language is english, but not british english, but american english and its really tough to understand what english people are saying sometimes


----------



## OS Dragon

The Nazi thing is basically the British grudge against Hitler and World War 2. Its in their blood, you know they had to fight Hitler (and forces) all by them selves (figuratively speaking). I wasn't born in England, but I had to moved here. But I like to think I'm a littel bit british.


----------



## Styleprojekt

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> The Nazi thing is basically the British grudge against Hitler and World War 2. Its in their blood, you know they had to fight Hitler (and forces) all by them selves (figuratively speaking). I wasn't born in England, but I had to moved here. But I like to think I'm a littel bit british.




Haha....i know that Hitler was terrible and i feel bad and sorry for everybody who still ives today who had to fight in that terrible war. But i mean, today, most people who live in germany today are part of the new generation and dont belong to the Nazis anymore. And btw, you find nazis all ove rthe world. To my point, get ove rit please...I and ALL MY FRIENDS, and even their PARENTS have nothing to do with it anymore and we do not deserve to be called Nazis these days...


----------



## OS Dragon

DUDE...I'm not bothered by what happened more than half a decade ago. I'll repeat what I said "I wasn't born in the UK" and I don't hold that grudge againts Germans.  *PEACE!!!​*


----------



## elmarcorulz

im born and raised in england, and ive never called anyone a nazi, and ive known alot of sound german people and when you said that you would teach about racism, your talking about a very samll minority of right wing people, but you get that in every country, so why single out england? nah, i agree with ya though i would be prime minister of england, and the first thing id do is stop the BNP


Oh and whats wrong with the way we talk. if you lived in england then you would be saying the same about americans and how you cant understand what they're saying. its becuase you've lived there so your used to the language


----------



## Styleprojekt

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> im born and raised in england, and ive never called anyone a nazi, and ive known alot of sound german people and when you said that you would teach about racism, your talking about a very samll minority of right wing people, but you get that in every country, so why single out england? nah, i agree with ya though i would be prime minister of england, and the first thing id do is stop the BNP
> 
> 
> Oh and whats wrong with the way we talk. if you lived in england then you would be saying the same about americans and how you cant understand what they're saying. its becuase you've lived there so your used to the language



Well just so far, from the people who ever called me a Nazi, lets say 8 of 10 were from england. (Obviously cause it was mainly on my trip to england) But yeah lets drop this part of the conversation.

About the language part: Again, i never said something is wrong with it, i just said i would teach more "understandable" english because the WORLD LANGUAGE, and most spoken language is: American English....so doesnt matter that if i would live in England or so and i'd say B-English is better...its still not the world language and still not the most understabdable english version out there.


----------



## Pyotr

I like British English. I think Americans should talk like that too.


----------



## smadge

OS Dragon said:
			
		

> DUDE...I'm not bothered by what happened more than half a decade ago.


i think you mean half a century  

but no i think it is really wrong for an american kid to call you a nazi even if there just kidding. i mean so little americans today were affected by ww2 so they really dont have much of an excuse, not that anyone does.

oh and about the nation, i would pick iraq even if would be dangerous and probably not so fun.


----------



## dansilva

there are somethings that you cant change no matter how hard you try i.e. calling you a nazi. Its just the nature of hunman society. everyone knows its wrong but there is always someone, always someone that will call you or any German a nazi.


----------



## dansilva

by the way can a president take a stand alone decision?


----------



## abacus_cn

jancz3rt said:
			
		

> Anyway...I would choose to be the president of the world. Muahahhaa! Nah seriously, I would like to be the president of North Korea and open it up to the whole world. I would love to change the tension that exists down there.
> 
> JAN


i think its harder than be a American president.lol  
if this is ture,i wish you...
i only say:good luck


----------



## abacus_cn

Pyotr said:
			
		

> I like British English. I think Americans should talk like that too.


my opinion is opposition,idont like British English.
and my dream is be an American president.next life i will achieve it.


----------



## elmarcorulz

how can you not like british english, we invented the whole english language. every english language, be it australian or american, evolved from ours.


----------



## Styleprojekt

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> how can you not like british english, we invented the whole english language. every english language, be it australian or american, evolved from ours.




Doesnt matter if you "invented" it or not....to be staright honest with you: BEnglish just sounds gay. Potatooe, Tamatooe....you get my point


PS: the italians&germans didnt invent cars, but they make the best ones.


----------



## elmarcorulz

when you say britsish english, anrrow it down, any particular regional dialect. and what exactly makes it "gay"


----------



## flip218

I would be President of the US and turn it into a dictatorship   lol ... and take over the world!!!!!!


----------



## Styleprojekt

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> when you say britsish english, anrrow it down, any particular regional dialect. and what exactly makes it "gay"




Not quiet sure wich dialect...i'd say the really deep english and its the deep pronounciation that makes it gay...but its just my opinion

@flip218: Hasnt that like partly already happened??????


----------



## Pyotr

Saying a particular form of English is gay is pretty dumb. The British don't think they talk gay. It's like I would say Danish sounds gay because I can't understand it.


----------



## xDarkWizardx

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> how can you not like british english, we invented the whole english language. every english language, be it australian or american, evolved from ours.



LOL. Is that a joke? Nobody "invents" a language. If you really want to know how the English language came to be as it is today go to this website and read up on it. http://www.wordorigins.org/histeng.htm


----------



## flip218

> @flip218: Hasnt that like partly already happened??????



Yea I guess, but w/ a dictatorship only one person makes the decision.  The rest *must* follow


----------



## Styleprojekt

Pyotr said:
			
		

> Saying a particular form of English is gay is pretty dumb. The British don't think they talk gay. It's like I would say Danish sounds gay because I can't understand it.




I never said it is gay. I said it sounds gay....and also the difference is that you may not understand danish, but i understand B-English and i still dont like it. Say whatever you want...there are more people who understand the language and dislike it than like it. And you also cant say that french, or danish, or german sounds gay because most people dont understand it and then obviously it sounds crap to them.


----------



## farmer_Tom

I'd be President of the United States. March would officially be declared Madness Month and a federal holiday.


----------



## p4r4s1t3

i'd erase all blacks from the world.

joke.

i'd just erase styleprojekt, because i think he talks out of his arse.


----------



## Styleprojekt

p4r4s1t3 said:
			
		

> i'd erase all blacks from the world.
> 
> joke.
> 
> i'd just erase styleprojekt, because i think he talks out of his arse.




Really...well too bad Stanleys dont rule the world huh. And just because i disliked your macho wanna be tough guy talk you want to erase me?


----------



## stalex111

In the newspapers:

 VOTE FOR IAN NOW!!​  

Ian shall be a candidate for USA presidency!
 Vote for him! 

Do you want te USA to be actually well thought of by strangers???

Do you want people to be HAPPY???

Vote for president IAN!

Yeah, i go with ian, good idea, no offense with americans but the US have done enough trouble as it is. Of course the Americn population shouldn't be offended by me saying this, only their politicians.
Yeah i know, that joke above was gay, but at least i dont do sick jokes like p4r4s1te3... sorry, but i just dont like you!


----------



## xDarkWizardx

Switzerland is next on the American hit list   

We Americans don't want to be liked by other countries, we want other countries to fear and be intimidated by us.


----------



## elmarcorulz

lol ahve your seen the clip of Bush when he went on a presidential visit to Buckingham palace. Bless him, he was so intimidated by the queen, he made so many mistakes and looked really nervous whent he national anthems were playing


----------



## Styleprojekt

xDarkWizardx said:
			
		

> Switzerland is next on the American hit list
> 
> We Americans don't want to be liked by other countries, we want other countries to fear and be intimidated by us.



Current status:

We Americans dont want to be liked, and we are doing a good job cause 9 out of 10 countries hate us. We are so proud of treating our allies like shit and we dont give a duck about nobody. We want other countries to fear us, and they do, cause they know that we are preparing the spark to start a 3rd world war/nuclear war. Thank you thank you, no applause please...we dont want you to admire us either....i am so ashamed of my country AND the behavior from our people towards others

written by my american friend Jason.


----------



## xDarkWizardx

We treat are ally just fine, I got nothin against Britain. 

For those of you who went to high school you will remember that the USA used to leave the rest of the world alone, but those crazy German bastards kept starting wars and those pussy french men kept getting their asses handed to them and begged for our help again and again. Now that we try to help prevent world wars everyone gets pissed at us, including those pussies in France.

I don't know why your making fun of Bush elmarcorulz, did you see that clip where that fag prince dressed up like a nazi. That was cool.


----------



## smadge

i dont think we want other countries to hate us we just say we do to cover up the fact that they do. the real reason they hate us is because we ignore them, and dont care. our stay out of the mess policy causes way more problems than it solves. the only real time we do anything is if our lifestyle is in stake.


----------



## Styleprojekt

xDarkWizardx said:
			
		

> We treat are ally just fine, I got nothin against Britain.
> 
> For those of you who went to high school you will remember that the USA used to leave the rest of the world alone, but those crazy German bastards kept starting wars and those pussy french men kept getting their asses handed to them and begged for our help again and again. Now that we try to help prevent world wars everyone gets pissed at us, including those pussies in France.
> 
> I don't know why your making fun of Bush elmarcorulz, did you see that clip where that fag prince dressed up like a nazi. That was cool.




Loool dude you are freaking hilarious. Have you ever been to "Pussy France" and germany? You dumm shit probably didnt pay attention in History class. Germany didnt just start a war for fun:



World War one was started by alliances of Germany and Russia, and both saw the chance to expand their countries' territory.
After the 1st World War, poverty and hunger was widly spread in Germany. People had nothing, and most of the country was destroyed.
Adolf Hitler (From Austria for you Idiots who believe he is German) came to germany and got involved into politics. He claimed to be able to rebuild germany and give jobs/food to everybody who had nothing at that time. Obviously, the people liked him and he became the head of Germany and changed laws/rules in such ways so he could have all the power he needed to do what he did. He accused Jews and other foreigners of taking the jobs the germans had lost and created hate against those people. The next step was to eliminate them so they wouldnt take the jobs from the germans. I remind all of you that all this is over 70 years ago when people had a lot less eductaion/knowledge. Everybody believed it was right what they did and therefore the jews started to be the number one enemy. After that you all know what happened, Hitler attacked other countries in order to enlargen small germany. At that time, people started questioning the acts and started beeing against him. However, some people were with him (Nazis) and anybody who said or acted against hitlers will got killed. Everybody was afraid of that and thought that maybe their neighbors could be the next one telling on them. People then followed what Hitler orders were and finally in 1944, when 1 country couldnt stand against 5-7 countries, the Nazi Reich fell and Germany was totally destroyed. In 50 years however, germany has done something that not many countries could accomplish. To go from total destruction/poverty, to one of the top 5 countries in the world and producing some of the finest quality products out there. Huge amounts of money had to be payed to the countries wich germany attacked, and today, people who have nothing to do with what happened (new generation) are still struggeling under the enormous taxes and money they need to pay to restore Berlin/the rest of destroyed germany, and the countries they hurt. Today also, germany is one of the most beautyful countries to visit, and anybody who has been there will agree with that. Of cours, the people who never get out of their little town and sit in front of their PC the whole day still think that Germans are fat Nazis who drink beer all day, and french women dont shave and wave white flags.
France is such a beautyful country, and many inventions come from there, some of the best food comes from there, most beautiful landscaping etc etc.

Darkwizard...you are probably some 13 year old freak who has never gone anywhere but to the boarder of your city and back. 
The US is a beautiful country and i love it, but its the people who ruin it these days. 10 years ago it was amazing and a dream for everybody. But the behavior has made it the most hated country. Yeah you are big and the most powerful country in the world, but remember that there are no real white Americans as they stand today, you all come from English, Germans, and even French and have your roots from there.
The USA was founded by mostly Europeans to be a perfect country and spread freedom, well look what you are doing today. Causing terrorism against you and your allies, and a new War.
WW1 and WW2 i'll say it again happened a long time ago when people had less education.The USA has the least history and these days conducts like a young rebel who causes shit everywhere in the world. I'd also like to remind you that its not  the germans anymore at what is happening today to you cause you probably think that.
The USA thought that jews needed a country for themselfs after WW2 and simply made a new country in the middle east on top of other countries. Jews are not a race but a religion, so they didnt need their own land. Just as muslims live everywhere, jews do. 

And BTW....remember the Anti Black movement not tooooo long ago here in the USA?

You shoudlnt criticize the history of a country cause the people who live there today dont have anything to do with it. But todays happenings can be criticized, and as far as i can tell, the only "smart" country today is the USA causing trouble in the world


----------



## Blastowic

@ Styleprojekt

I went to France, Switzerland, Belgium and Germany over Christmas and it was the most amazing trip. There are so many cool things in Germany and I just wanna go back so bad. Belgium has some really nice nice nice places to go see as a tourist. And France as you said, the women are very pretty and friendly, and from what i could tell at a couple of restaurants where i was at, the women in beautiful dresses etc were shaved as any other beautiful women here. I used to be like what you described up there. I used to think the stuff and i didn't like germans& french, but now. It's such a change and what people here at home say is so wrong. Where in Germany are you from?


----------



## xDarkWizardx

To start things off, I never said Germany started wars for fun, so I don't know where you got that. Second I was born in Germany, in Ulm to be exact. I have been to France and they are all stuck up pricks (alright not ALL of them but a good deal many). I don't think Germany is causing trouble in the world today, but because of those wars America will never go back to isolationism.

I don't know why you had that little history lesson in there because you only proved what I said about Germany. I know America was founded by Europeans, and that information has no relevance to this conversation. Saying the USA causes terrorism is ignorant.

Mindless name calling over the internet is pointless, and I don't know why some people feel they have to. I am 18 and have been to several diffrent countries over my lifetime.

Finally, the USA isn't causing trouble in the world, we're trying to prevent it. What I've been trying to say is people have no right to bash my country, because no country is perfect.


----------



## Styleprojekt

xDarkWizardx said:
			
		

> To start things off, I never said Germany started wars for fun, so I don't know where you got that. Second I was born in Germany, in Ulm to be exact. I have been to France and they are all stuck up pricks (alright not ALL of them but a good deal many). I don't think Germany is causing trouble in the world today, but because of those wars America will never go back to isolationism.
> 
> I don't know why you had that little history lesson in there because you only proved what I said about Germany. I know America was founded by Europeans, and that information has no relevance to this conversation. Saying the USA causes terrorism is ignorant.
> 
> Mindless name calling over the internet is pointless, and I don't know why some people feel they have to. I am 18 and have been to several diffrent countries over my lifetime.
> 
> Finally, the USA isn't causing trouble in the world, we're trying to prevent it. What I've been trying to say is people have no right to bash my country, because no country is perfect.




Well you saying: "Those crazy german Bastards and pussy french" is already offending me and others. 2nd, i felt like giving a history lesson because many of you dont know why ww2 happened, and i dont see how my post proved anything about what you said because you only offended and didnt make any statements. I didnt say you said that germans started wars for fun, but you made it sound like it with your words: "crazy german bastards kept starting wars" as if it was out of the blue without any problems before leading to it.
If you were born in germany, wich i doubt cause of your way of talking etc, but maybe its true, you are german and a moron for calling your country men like that, cause you include yourself in it, nomatter how long you have lived in the US, you are born in Germany and therfore german. 
I dont know where in France you went to to say that all are stuck up pricks, however as you said, and therefore should know, you have bad areas in every country.
The funny thing is that in the US there are only rumors about how bad other countries are, but there is no proof. I'll call you whatever i want as long as you insult me, i have the right to insult you back, just like little children in kindergarden, since you are setting yourself to that level, i feel like i have to go there too in order to get to you.

You are right, no country is perfect. But for supposely the worlds greatest nation to be so ignorant is a bad thing. Its not your country btw cause you were not born there so shut it....


----------



## xDarkWizardx

I was born in Germany, but I am not German and never have been. My father was in the US Army stationed in Germany with my mother when she gave birth to me. I did not start this thread or the bashing of any country so by your logic I have the "right" to bash your countries back.

Crazy German bastards was not intended as an insult. French pussies was.

And this is my country.


----------



## Styleprojekt

Well as far as i can remember i didnt start "bashing" any countries either, i simply asked wich country someone would want to rule and why/what he would change something.
You started by your insult, wich still insults me cause my mother is French and i therefore hold a french passport, and also a german one cause my father is german.


----------

